# Cat licking other cat...



## kandm (6 January 2014)

Hi all,

Just wondering whether anyone else has had experiences of cats licking other cats. We acquired two birman rescue cats about 5 months ago, they are a mother (Ziggy) and her son (Freddie). Anyways, Freddie will come up to us and lick us, never bites, and he will do the same to Ziggy. Ziggy will just lie there whilst Freddie literally licks her all over her coat, almost like a grooming process.

I have never known a cat do this before, does anyone else have other experiences of this?

Ps both cats have had regular vet examinations and vet is happy with their health so don't think the licking is down to that.


----------



## EllieS. (6 January 2014)

oh Yes, I've had cats my whole life. They like to give each other "baths." Even cats that aren't particularly fond of each other can be seen doing this. I've spotted my dominant cat, and my docile one doing this for each other.


----------



## kandm (6 January 2014)

That's reassuring to know! We've had cats for many many years and used to breed them, however I just had never come across that behaviour before haha!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 January 2014)

Perfectly normal cat behaviour.


----------



## kandm (6 January 2014)

What a great picture!


----------



## Emm (6 January 2014)

Faracat,

Your cats are lovely, thanks for posting the pic.  I love the markings on the lighter coloured one...... I want !!

Em. x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 January 2014)

He's an Egyptian Mau and the brown one is a Burmese. The Burmese had no cat friends *starts playing the violin* as the other cats we had then didn't like him. When I got the Mau he came over all paternal and they've been best buddies since then. 







Last year we got a moggy kitten and the Burmese now has two friends!







They all like to wash each other, play fight and the Burmese brings presents of various prey for the other two.  



kandm - sorry for sidetracking your thread.


----------



## dunkley (6 January 2014)

My fourteen year old 'grumpy granny' cat quite often pins down the three-legged 'hunter supreme' and gives him a thorough wash - takes plenty of time over his ears


----------



## Janah (6 January 2014)

My two cats wash one another, and the dogs, especially their faces and ears.

The funniest is when the dogs come in wet and the cats set to drying them, they are Labradors so a mammoth task.


----------



## jenniaddams (6 January 2014)

Our cats, brother and sister, do this. It usually degenerates into a play fight when the male gets bored though!


----------



## Honey08 (8 January 2014)

Our two cats do this all the time.  Now and again they even do the dogs, much to the dog's disgust!


----------



## Jobi-Wan Kenobi (9 January 2014)

Charley Fleapit will literally demand to be washed by Oscar, by shoving her head under his nose. He has a thing for washing ears. He also has a thing for grabbing her around the throat if she's being too demanding and he isn't overly welcome to her intrusions. In fact, we knew that Oscar had accepted the new kitten in his life (following his brother being run over a few months earlier) when we caught him washing her!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (10 January 2014)

Yep, my girl shoves her head under the boy's chin quite often for a wash. It normally ends up with one of them biting the other playfully. Bless em!


----------



## armchair_rider (16 January 2014)

Does anyone else have one that washes its toys? Simba occasionally washes Sammy but his main love is his toy mouse which he washes very thoroughly every day (yeah the mouse is totally rank).


----------

